# Sono bloccata....la vecchiaia!!!!



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Care amiche, cari amici,
oggi niente scuola, sono a casa bloccata nel letto con una contrattura muscolare a livello lombare. Ho già fatto una siringa di Lixidol, non riesco ad alzarmi....
Fatemi compagnia!


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Care amiche, cari amici,
> oggi niente scuola, sono a casa bloccata nel letto con una contrattura muscolare a livello lombare. Ho già fatto una siringa di Lixidol, non riesco ad alzarmi....
> Fatemi compagnia!


Ma povera... Musica, letture, caro e sano far nulla... Tanto dolore? Un bacino...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma povera... Musica, letture, caro e sano far nulla... Tanto dolore? Un bacino...


Uffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... dovevo fare tante cose a scuola... che nervi!!!!!
Si, tanto tanto dolore.... 
Grazie MK!


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Uffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... dovevo fare tante cose a scuola... che nervi!!!!!
> Si, tanto tanto dolore....
> Grazie MK!


Dai dai le cose si fanno anche dopo, non fare la stakanovista! Forse hai bisogno di una pausa, e il tuo corpo ti avvisa...

ps e non parlare di vecchiaia che allora io che devo dire!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dai dai le cose si fanno anche dopo, non fare la stakanovista! Forse hai bisogno di una pausa, e il tuo corpo ti avvisa...
> 
> ps e non parlare di vecchiaia che allora io che devo dire!!!!
























Macchè. la vecchiaia è nell'animo! Scherzo...
Eh ma io sono un pò stakanovista, soprattutto ora in cui il lavoro è la mia vita.... Ora sto in crisi di astinenza.... Mannaggia! Per fortuna c'è la mia mamma che mi coccola, mi fa i massaggi... Ogni volta che devo fare uno spostamento è una tragedia...


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Macchè. la vecchiaia è nell'animo! Scherzo...
> Eh ma io sono un pò stakanovista, soprattutto ora in cui il lavoro è la mia vita.... Ora sto in crisi di astinenza.... Mannaggia! Per fortuna c'è la mia mamma che mi coccola, mi fa i massaggi... Ogni volta che devo fare uno spostamento è una tragedia...



Va beh dai ti mando un massaggiatore tutto per te... Come lo vuoi? Dimmi dimmi...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Va beh dai ti mando un massaggiatore tutto per te... Come lo vuoi? Dimmi dimmi...


Beh... vediamo.... alto, fisico asciutto ma non troppo (troppi muscoli non mi piacciono), capelli ed occhi scuri, un bel sorriso, occhi dolci, labbra carnose, spalle larghe e mani forti ma che sanno muoversi con dolcezza.... 
Qui da noi si dice: e addò stè? (traduz: e dove sta?)


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh... vediamo.... alto, fisico asciutto ma non troppo (troppi muscoli non mi piacciono), capelli ed occhi scuri, un bel sorriso, occhi dolci, labbra carnose, spalle larghe e mani forti ma che sanno muoversi con dolcezza....
> Qui da noi si dice: e addò stè? (traduz: e dove sta?)


Uè pieno il mondo di tipi così... Va beh guardo in agenda e ti dico...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uè pieno il mondo di tipi così... Va beh guardo in agenda e ti dico...


E vedi vedi.... Chissà il destino....


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E vedi vedi.... Chissà il destino....




















   mi spiace, il massaggiatore più bravo è il mio ex marito mah... troppi effetti collaterali!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> mi spiace, il massaggiatore più bravo è il mio ex marito mah... troppi effetti collaterali!!!!


Cara MK, non importa, basta il pensiero....


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

*Ma dico io!*

Uè Uè Uè....Ma non lo sai chi è il massaggiatore ufficiale del forum?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









La descrizione tra l'altro corrisponde abbastanza...a parte un paio di picccoliiii particolari!!


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Uè Uè Uè....Ma non lo sai chi è il massaggiatore ufficiale del forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Uè Uè Uè....Ma non lo sai chi è il massaggiatore ufficiale del forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
E quali sarebbero questi "piccoli particolari"?


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

*Cara mia...*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
> E quali sarebbero questi "piccoli particolari"?


Bisogna lasciare un minimo di suspence e di curiosità no?!?!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bisogna lasciare un minimo di suspence e di curiosità no?!?!


Ufffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff...............


----------



## Old Actarus (15 Novembre 2007)

*GIUSY*

dai che domani ti torna a casa il tuo massaggiatore personale che ti fa tanti belli massaggini.


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Novembre 2007)

*...eccomi!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Uè Uè Uè....Ma non lo sai chi è *il massaggiatore ufficiale del forum*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stavate parlando di me????
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Che carini che siete!!!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (15 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Stavate parlando di me????
> Air


 
mi devi però dire quali  "piccoli particolari" hai.


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*



Actarus ha detto:


> mi devi però dire quali "piccoli particolari" hai.


...ho piccoli grandi particolari... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Di piccolo, il cervello. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Di grande...non si può dire.


----------



## Old Actarus (15 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ho piccoli grandi particolari...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sapevo che tu facessi il massaggio Tailandese.


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> dai che domani ti torna a casa il tuo massaggiatore personale che ti fa tanti belli massaggini.


Ma va? Giusy ce lo nascondi!!!! Brava brava


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ho piccoli grandi particolari...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   un bacio Air!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma va? Giusy ce lo nascondi!!!! Brava brava


Sinceramente neanche io so chi sia...


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sinceramente neanche io so chi sia...
















   Actarus ne trovi uno pure a me? C'ho la schiena a pezzi...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

MK, direi che a turno Fedi, Air, Actarus e ALEEEEEXXX (ihihihihih) possono venire a farci massaggi.... Che dici? L'accendiamo?


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> MK, direi che a turno Fedi, Air, Actarus e ALEEEEEXXX (ihihihihih) possono venire a farci massaggi.... Che dici? L'accendiamo?



No no Actarus non lo voglio...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no Actarus non lo voglio...


Nèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
E pecchè?????


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> E pecchè?????


A te scoprirlo...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A te scoprirlo...


Azzzz......
Dammi qualche indizio....


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Azzzz......
> Dammi qualche indizio....




















   vuoi un "aiutino"?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















no no, vediamo lui che dice...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> vuoi un "aiutino"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si si... Allora chiedo l'aiuto del pubblico...


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si si... Allora chiedo l'aiuto del pubblico...


... sei intelligenge ma molto distratta Giusy ... devi applicarti di piu'.





ps non e' quello che dici sempre ai genitori dei tuoi alunni?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sei intelligenge ma molto distratta Giusy ... devi applicarti di piu'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddio hai ragione Marì....
Solo che sono davvero tanto tanto distratta...
E dai e dai... Aiutatemi a capire altrimenti mi sento scema... O lo sono?


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sei intelligenge ma molto distratta Giusy ... devi applicarti di piu'.




















































   Marì...


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oddio hai ragione Marì....
> Solo che sono davvero tanto tanto distratta...
> E dai e dai... Aiutatemi a capire altrimenti mi sento scema... O lo sono?



Non sei scema, sei credulona.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì...


Uffa che cattive che siete....


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Uffa che cattive che siete....


Giusy dai che arriva Actarus e te la spiega, un po' di pazienza...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Giusy dai che arriva Actarus e te la spiega, un po' di pazienza...


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm........
Boh........................................
Mah........................................


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm........
> Boh........................................
> Mah........................................


Porta pazienza Giusy, porta pazienza


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Porta pazienza Giusy, porta pazienza


E vabè..... Uffffffffffffffffffff.....


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E vabè..... Uffffffffffffffffffff.....


Ma come sei ansiosa bellabimba ...


----------



## Old Actarus (15 Novembre 2007)

*"ragazze"*

Eccomi qui " ragazze".
cosa c'è?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Eccomi qui " ragazze".
> cosa c'è?


Ehi Acta, proponevo te Fedi Alex e Air come massaggiatori per te e MK... Vuoi?


----------



## Old Actarus (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi Acta, proponevo te Fedi Alex e Air come massaggiatori per te e MK... Vuoi?


ripeti


----------



## Old alex77 (15 Novembre 2007)

ciao io sn nuovo in questo sito mi sn appena registrato, ma tutte donne? sn l'unico uomo che ammette di esser stato tradito?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ripeti


Ripeti cosa?


----------



## Old Actarus (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ripeti cosa?


ripeti quello che mi hai proposto.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ripeti quello che mi hai proposto.


Di essere un massaggiatore per me e MK...
Qualcosa che non va?


----------



## Old Actarus (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Di essere un massaggiatore per me e MK...
> Qualcosa che non va?


Ti ho detto che il tuo massaggiatore personale torna domani.
Hai già un appuntamento con lui.
Pazienta che scenda dall'aereo e poi ti accontenta.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Ti ho detto che il tuo massaggiatore personale torna domani.
> Hai già un appuntamento con lui.
> Pazienta che scenda dall'aereo e poi ti accontenta.


Domani...aereo...ma che dici?


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2007)

UE' Giusy ... tu ci nascondi qualcosa ... e questo non si fa ... non sta bene


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> UE' Giusy ... tu ci nascondi qualcosa ... e questo non si fa ... non sta bene


Se mi fate capire magari posso rispondervi...


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Se mi fate capire magari posso rispondervi...


... chi e' che arriva con l'aereo da te?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... chi e' che arriva con l'aereo da te?


Boh... Chi arriva? Non saprei....


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Boh... Chi arriva? Non saprei....


Nemmeno io so  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    BOH!


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nemmeno io so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mah...


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> mah...


Ari-BOH!


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*



Actarus ha detto:


> Ti ho detto che il tuo massaggiatore personale torna domani.
> Hai già un appuntamento con lui.
> *Pazienta che scenda dall'aereo* e poi ti accontenta.


 
...stavate parlando nuovamente di me????
Air


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

alex77 ha detto:


> ciao io sn nuovo in questo sito mi sn appena registrato, ma tutte donne? sn l'unico uomo che ammette di esser stato tradito?


Benvenuto Alex...non sei solo!!


----------



## Old Actarus (15 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...stavate parlando nuovamente di me????
> Air


No air, non di te.
Del massaggiatore personale di Giusy.
Tra non molto atterra e già domani è li che le fa un bel massaggio alla schiena come desidera lei.

P.S. Giusy, a me l'ha detto, tranquilla che mantengo il segreto.


----------



## @lex (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> No air, non di te.
> Del massaggiatore personale di Giusy.
> Tra non molto atterra e già domani è li che le fa un bel massaggio alla schiena come desidera lei.
> 
> P.S. Giusy, a me l'ha detto, tranquilla che mantengo il segreto.


actarus..........non ho parole.......complimenti.................


----------



## Old Actarus (15 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> actarus..........non ho parole.......complimenti.................


Alex...Alex......Alex....Alex.....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Non sapevo che tu facessi il massaggio Tailandese.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ho piccoli grandi particolari...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Porcolo Alato... quando leggo queste cose penso che tu debba scrivere piu' spesso... e anche che magari se passi per Schiphol fammi sapere


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> No air, non di te.
> Del massaggiatore personale di Giusy.
> Tra non molto atterra e già domani è li che le fa un bel massaggio alla schiena come desidera lei.
> 
> P.S. Giusy, a me l'ha detto, tranquilla che mantengo il segreto.


????????????????????????????????
Sono senza parole...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> actarus..........non ho parole.......complimenti.................


Ciao Alex!!!!


----------



## @lex (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Alex!!!!


ciao giusy......


----------



## @lex (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Alex...Alex......Alex....Alex.....


si dimmi.....ACTarus, che c'è?
di un pò, era necessario?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si dimmi.....ACTarus, che c'è?
> di un pò, era necessario?


Io non ci sto capendo nulla... Ma che succede?


----------



## Rebecca (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh... vediamo.... alto, fisico asciutto ma non troppo (troppi muscoli non mi piacciono), capelli ed occhi scuri, un bel sorriso, occhi dolci, labbra carnose, spalle larghe e mani forti ma che sanno muoversi con dolcezza....
> Qui da noi si dice:* e addò stè?* (traduz: e dove sta?)


Addò stè? A Topolinia. Ti mando Bas che ha fatto anche il soccorritore. Corrisponde alla descrizione, a parte i capelli un po' bianchi e un fisico possente (ma non grasso).  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come va, meglio?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Addò stè? A Topolinia. Ti mando Bas che ha fatto anche il soccorritore. Corrisponde alla descrizione, a parte i capelli un po' bianchi e un fisico possente (ma non grasso).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macchè.... forti dolori, ogni movimento è una fitta... è una situazione invalidante... Ho fatto un'altra iniezione... E la cosa strana è che sto meglio in piedi o seduta, a letto è una tragedia...


----------



## Rebecca (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Macchè.... forti dolori, ogni movimento è una fitta... è una situazione invalidante... Ho fatto un'altra iniezione... E la cosa strana è che sto meglio in piedi o seduta, a letto è una tragedia...


Ho presente, mi è capitato una volta. Secondo me non capita a caso. Hai bisogno di stare un po' ferma. Dai, alla fine ti fa bene. Su che ci siamo noi.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ho presente, mi è capitato una volta. Secondo me non capita a caso. Hai bisogno di stare un po' ferma. Dai, alla fine ti fa bene. Su che ci siamo noi.


Non lo so, effettivamente nell'ultimo periodo ho cambiato un pò le mie abitudini... Da una vita sedentaria sono passata ad una abbastanza frenetica...
Grazie!!!!


----------



## @lex (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non ci sto capendo nulla... Ma che succede?


giusy chiedi ad ACTarus e non a me.....


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> giusy chiedi ad ACTarus e non a me.....


Non so neanche cosa chiedergli... Non capisco cosa sta cercando di dire... e perchè non ne parla apertamente...


----------



## @lex (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non so neanche cosa chiedergli... Non capisco cosa sta cercando di dire... e perchè non ne parla apertamente...


perchè non serve parlaere apertamente...raggiunge il suo scopo anche in questo modo....


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> perchè non serve parlaere apertamente...raggiunge il suo scopo anche in questo modo....


Quale scopo?
Io non ho uno scopo con Giusy.
Nessuno.
Di nessun genere.


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Macchè.... forti dolori, ogni movimento è una fitta... è una situazione invalidante... Ho fatto un'altra iniezione... E la cosa strana è che sto meglio in piedi o seduta, a letto è una tragedia...


 
Le iniezioni ti servono a farti attenuare il doore e di conseguenza a fare dei movimenti che altrimenti non dovresti fare.
E che non dovresti fare.
Il dolore serve anche a dirti che hai abusato del tuo fisico e che ti serve una pausa.
Se invece tu fai iniezioni poi quando l'effetto è finito ti ritrovi con più danni di prima.
Io ho parlato con te di oli e creme con estratti naturali, non ho parlato di massaggiare.


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Novembre 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Porcolo Alato... quando leggo queste cose penso che tu debba scrivere piu' spesso... e anche che magari se passi per Schiphol fammi sapere


...vaaaaa bene! Vado una scappata a Bari (provincia) da Giusy, la sistemo, e poi vengo a Schiphol a sistemare anche te.
Porcolo


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Buongiorno amici!
Nottata in bianco, a piangere e gridare per i dolori. Non riuscivo a stare in posizione orizzontale nel letto, non riuscivo poi a sollevarmi, è stato un incubo. Finalmente dopo l'antidolorifico mi sono addormentata ma seduta sul letto. Stamattina ho fatto colazione e preso le medicine, poi mio zio che fa i massaggi me ne ha fatto uno, ed ora sono di nuovo a letto col termoforo acceso perchè devo stare al caldo e guai se mi alzo!!!! Mi hanno proibito di alzarmi, ieri ho fatto troppo la splendida!


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Buongiorno amici!
> Nottata in bianco, a piangere e gridare per i dolori. Non riuscivo a stare in posizione orizzontale nel letto, non riuscivo poi a sollevarmi, è stato un incubo. Finalmente dopo l'antidolorifico mi sono addormentata ma seduta sul letto. Stamattina ho fatto colazione e preso le medicine, poi mio zio che fa i massaggi me ne ha fatto uno, ed ora sono di nuovo a letto col termoforo acceso perchè devo stare al caldo e guai se mi alzo!!!! Mi hanno proibito di alzarmi, ieri ho fatto troppo la splendida!


Ma povera!!!! Un bacino, curati...

ps nottata in bianco pure io!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma povera!!!! Un bacino, curati...
> 
> ps nottata in bianco pure io!


Ciao MK cara....


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao MK cara....
















   e molto addormentata oggi!!! Uffa, e la giornata è lunga, lunghissima... Va beh dai che mi lamento sempre, si cambiaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e molto addormentata oggi!!! Uffa, e la giornata è lunga, lunghissima... Va beh dai che mi lamento sempre, si cambiaaaaaaa!!!!


Eh...io mi sono addormentata poco fa davanti al monitor... Fortuna che sono a letto! Coraggio coraggio coraggio!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Novembre 2007)

*Giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Buongiorno amici!
> Nottata in bianco, a piangere e gridare per i dolori. Non riuscivo a stare in posizione orizzontale nel letto, non riuscivo poi a sollevarmi, è stato un incubo. Finalmente dopo l'antidolorifico mi sono addormentata ma seduta sul letto. Stamattina ho fatto colazione e preso le medicine, poi mio zio che fa i massaggi me ne ha fatto uno, ed ora sono di nuovo a letto col termoforo acceso perchè devo stare al caldo e guai se mi alzo!!!! Mi hanno proibito di alzarmi, ieri ho fatto troppo la splendida!


Da medico, ti consiglio:
- 500 ml di coccole tre volte al giorno, prima durante e dopo i pasti.
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Da medico, ti consiglio:
> - 500 ml di coccole tre volte al giorno, prima durante e dopo i pasti.
> Air


Il problema è trovare chi me le fa....


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il problema è trovare chi me le fa....


Ti autococcoli no? Io lo faccio sempre...


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Novembre 2007)

*Giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Il problema è trovare chi me le fa....


...modestamente ho già acceso l'aereo...lo lascio scaldare, ingrano la prima e sgommo da te...sempre modestamente.
A parte gli scherzi, riguardati.
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti autococcoli no? Io lo faccio sempre...


Anche io!
Ma si, Mk, che ci frega???? Noi donne siamo capaci di vedercela da sole!!!! A che servono gli uomini? A nulla...

PS: GIovanni scusa, mi servirebbe un'emoticon-Pinocchio....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche io!
> Ma si, Mk, che ci frega???? Noi donne siamo capaci di vedercela da sole!!!! A che servono gli uomini? A nulla...
> 
> PS: *GIovanni scusa, mi servirebbe un'emoticon-Pinocchio*....


ecco, appunto


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anche io!
> Ma si, Mk, che ci frega???? Noi donne siamo capaci di vedercela da sole!!!! A che servono gli uomini? A nulla...


No no ehiiiiiii... servono servono, quelli giusti però!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no ehiiiiiii... servono servono, quelli giusti però!!!


E addò stann???
(sempre traduzione per i non-pugliesi: e dove sono?)


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...modestamente ho già acceso l'aereo...lo lascio scaldare, ingrano la prima e sgommo da te...sempre modestamente.
> A parte gli scherzi, riguardati.
> Air


Air caro, grazie per il pensiero....


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E addò stann???
> (sempre traduzione per i non-pugliesi: e dove sono?)


ci sono ci sono...


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*giusy*

Non voglio influenzarti più di tanto, posso solo dirti che io mi sono bloccata un poaio di anni fa a Roma in hotel e non sapevo come fare e una signora mi ha dato un prodotto che in 24 ore mi ha risolto tutto senza farmaci, e so che lei lo usa come preventivo .... la tipa aveva 83 anni e sembrava un grillo!
Poi ovviamente è solo un suggerimento..... a me è servito al punto che non ne resto mai senza in casa!

http://www.cosvalitaly.com/cosval/specialita_pc28plus.html  di questo prodotto esiste anche un gel fantastico...... e NON hanno effetti collaterali

e questo per le emicramnie è eccellente

http://forum.alfemminile.com/forum/f349/__f61_f349-Pc-28-plus.html

leggi le risposte delle signore che partecipano alla conversazione!

Bruja


----------



## Rebecca (16 Novembre 2007)

Come va?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Come va?


Ehi Rita ciao! Sono ancora bloccata a letto ma va meglio rispetto a stanotte... E tu Rita...tutto ok?


----------



## Rebecca (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi Rita ciao! Sono ancora bloccata a letto ma va meglio rispetto a stanotte... E tu Rita...tutto ok?


Ciao. Io sì. Qui da sola che Bas è andato via. Ma benebenebene.


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ciao. Io sì. Qui da sola che Bas è andato via. Ma benebenebene.


Sono tanto contenta per te... Finalmente...


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Quale scopo?
> Io non ho uno scopo con Giusy.
> Nessuno.
> Di nessun genere.


e infatti ACTarus Giusy è stata solo il mezzo, non il fine....sei avvilente...ti ho sempre giustificata....non stavolta.....


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e infatti ACTarus Giusy è stata solo il mezzo, non il fine....sei avvilente...ti ho sempre giustificata....non stavolta.....


Sono davvero stupita.... Mi sembra esagerato come comportamento...


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono davvero stupita.... Mi sembra esagerato come comportamento...


Giusy, il mio o quello di ACTarus? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




BUONA SERA 

	
	
		
		
	


	








sei andata a comprare il rimedio di Bruja?


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Giusy, il mio o quello di ACTarus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, non il tuo Alex....
Purtroppo no, sto seguendo la cura che mi ha dato il mio medico...


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

*Alex*



@lex ha detto:


> e infatti ACTarus Giusy è stata solo il mezzo, non il fine....sei avvilente...ti ho sempre giustificata....non stavolta.....


Spiegati, non ti capisco.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Spiegati, non ti capisco.


a buon intenditor poche parole.......


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a buon intenditor poche parole.......


 
non capisco.
Spiegami.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> non capisco.
> Spiegami.


non è necessario.....


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non è necessario.....


 
continuo a non capire.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> continuo a non capire.


No air, non di te.
Del massaggiatore personale di Giusy.
Tra non molto atterra e già domani è li che le fa un bel massaggio alla schiena come desidera lei.

P.S. Giusy, a me l'ha detto, tranquilla che mantengo il segreto.

*e direi che basta qui......*


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> No air, non di te.
> Del massaggiatore personale di Giusy.
> Tra non molto atterra e già domani è li che le fa un bel massaggio alla schiena come desidera lei.
> 
> ...


 
continuo a non capire.
mi spieghi?


----------



## Old Addos (16 Novembre 2007)

*Ti capisco*

Il torcicollo ed il colpo della strega sono delle brutte compagnie ; quando mi capitano , in media una volta ogni paio d' anni , prendo delle pasticche di arnica ;

in questo periodo , avverto uno strano pizzicorìo fra collo e spalla sinistra , chissà che è . . . . . .


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> continuo a non capire.
> mi spieghi?


ti serve una spalla per il gioco delle tre carte? ne hai bisogno.....


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ti serve una spalla per il gioco delle tre carte? ne hai bisogno.....


 
ripeto che continuo a non capirti.
mi spieghi?
p.s. non so giocare a carte.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ripeto che continuo a non capirti.
> mi spieghi?
> p.s. non so giocare a carte.


ok.......
che ne dici....mi fai fare un giro su Goldrake una volta o l'altra?


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ok.......
> che ne dici....mi fai fare un giro su Goldrake una volta o l'altra?


Goldrake è un monoposto.Appartiene ad Actarus.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Goldrake è un monoposto.Appartiene ad Actarus.


ACTarus ha una volontà *che esercita* e potrebbe volermelo far fare un giretto.........


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ACTarus ha una volontà *che esercita* e potrebbe volermelo far fare un giretto.........


Goldrake è un monopostvvio che Actarus ha una volontà.
Il robot è Goldrake.
Goldrake è di Actarus.Solo Actarus sale nel suo Ufo Robot.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Goldrake è un monopostvvio che Actarus ha una volontà.
> Il robot è Goldrake.
> Goldrake è di Actarus.Solo Actarus sale nel suo Ufo Robot.


goldrake è un feticcio di ACTarus e ACTarus può decidere che posso usarlo una volta da solo....


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> goldrake è un feticcio di ACTarus e ACTarus può decidere che posso usarlo una volta da solo....


No, Goldrake è il mio robot e non  do il permesso di salire a nessuno.
Oltrettutto riposnde solo ai comandi di Actarus.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> No, Goldrake è il mio robot e non do il permesso di salire a nessuno.
> Oltrettutto riposnde solo ai comandi di Actarus.


 
io ho pure il mio robot ih ih 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anzi la mia arma ah ah


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> No, Goldrake è il mio robot e non do il permesso di salire a nessuno.
> Oltrettutto riposnde solo ai comandi di Actarus.


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> io ho pure il mio robot ih ih
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alla faccia del feticcio Leo!!! Quella spara di brutto.
Avete fatto qualche campionato?


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


>


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> io ho pure il mio robot ih ih
> 
> 
> 
> ...


attenzione che le armi si possono inceppare ihihihihih


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> attenzione che le armi si possono inceppare ihihihihih


 
le nostre difficilmente


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> le nostre difficilmente


 
quasi impossibile


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> le nostre difficilmente


le nostre? guarda che il leone era di daltanious non di goldrake.....
cari i miei associati a delinquere........


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> le nostre? guarda che il leone era di daltanious non di goldrake.....
> cari i miei associati a delinquere........


ahahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah


ricordati...una risata ci ucciderà......sei morta?


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ricordati...una risata ci ucciderà......sei morta?


... e che m'ammazza a me? Com'era? L'erba cattiva non muore mai...

Bacino Ale.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... e che m'ammazza a me? Com'era? L'erba cattiva non muore mai...
> 
> Bacino Ale.


sperem........e andando avanti con i luoghi comuni non tutto il male viene per nuocere amica...


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sperem........e andando avanti con i luoghi comuni non tutto il male viene per nuocere amica...


Ma come vedi dalla mia firma, il bene vince il male, sempre. Certo poi ci sono i sovraccarichi e anche il bene a un certo punto molla il colpo...


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma come vedi dalla mia firma, il bene vince il male, sempre. Certo poi ci sono i sovraccarichi e anche il bene a un certo punto molla il colpo...


tu hai bisogno di rilassarti mk...domani sera ci vediamo con le bimbe per la pizza no? ghe pensi mi............


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tu hai bisogno di rilassarti mk...domani sera ci vediamo con le bimbe per la pizza no? ghe pensi mi............


ok ok, lo so che ho bisogno di rilassarmi. Lo so. Troppa energia negativa.
Domani siamo a teatro il pomeriggio, la sera ok pizziamo.
Buonanotte,vado, dormo, voglio dormire stanotte,voglio voglio voglio.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ok ok, lo so che ho bisogno di rilassarmi. Lo so. Troppa energia negativa.
> Domani siamo a teatro il pomeriggio, la sera ok pizziamo.
> Buonanotte,vado, dormo, voglio dormire stanotte,voglio voglio voglio.


devi devi devi.............notte


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

Anch'io spero di dormire...nonostante i dolori... Sono venute a trovarmi le mie amiche, carine!!!! Vi ricordate il mio thread "La mia amica, il suo ex, il migliore amico del suo ex"?.....ebbene.....c'è un seguito... domani vi racconto! Baci!!! Alex sei ancora qui? Buonanotte!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anch'io spero di dormire...nonostante i dolori... Sono venute a trovarmi le mie amiche, carine!!!! Vi ricordate il mio thread "La mia amica, il suo ex, il migliore amico del suo ex"?.....ebbene.....c'è un seguito... domani vi racconto! Baci!!! Alex sei ancora qui? Buonanotte!


Voglio sapere il seguito ...o forse è meglio di no?


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì...


 
che bella combriccola....MK...Alex....a quanto pare lo sapevano davvero tutti..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





complimenti...


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che bella combriccola....MK...Alex....a quanto pare lo sapevano davvero tutti.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e chissa' ancora per quanto tempo sarebbe andata avanti se non fossi scoppiata ... il troppo stroppia e mi sono ricordata di questo aforisma ed ho dato sfogo alla Mia coscienza.



Il vigliacco si chiede, " E' una cosa sicura? ".  L'opportunista si chiede, " E' una cosa educata? ". Il vanitoso si chiede, " E'  popolare? ". Ma la coscienza si chiede, " E' giusto? ". *E arriva un momento in  cui una persona deve prendere una posizione che non e' sicura, non e' **educata,  non e' **popolare**,** ma quella persona deve prenderla perche' la sua coscienza dice  a lui o lei che e' la posizione giusta. 
*(Martin Luther King)


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> le nostre? guarda che il leone era di daltanious non di goldrake.....
> cari i miei associati a delinquere........


 
Leo non parlava di quelle armi ma dei nostri giocattoli.
Soo costruiti molto bene.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> le nostre? guarda che il leone era di daltanious non di goldrake.....
> cari i miei associati a delinquere........


 
addirittura a delinquere???


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> addirittura a delinquere???


 
Qui Leo si usano parole grosse senza capire di cosa stiamo parlando  io e te.


----------



## @lex (17 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> che bella combriccola....MK...Alex....a quanto pare lo sapevano davvero tutti.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


combriccola io e mk? e cosa avremmo fatto scusa?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Buongiorno... ragazzi... sto proprio uccisa... altra nottata in bianco... dolori lancinanti...e come se non bastasse...crollo della pressione a causa delle medicine...


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> combriccola io e mk? e cosa avremmo fatto scusa?


 
tenuto il gioco ...

o mi sbaglio?


----------



## @lex (17 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> tenuto il gioco ...
> 
> o mi sbaglio?


si ti sbagli dere.............actarus ha colpito una persona a me molto cara e siccome fa finta di non capire mi sembra inutile prendere di petto un muro di gomma...l'importante è che actarus anche non fosse cat abbia capito che può fare qualunque cosa meno che prendersi gioco di persone che sono in momenti di difficoltà....spero di essermi spiegato.....e dere mi sembrava ovvio che stessi prendendo per i fondelli actarus.....



actarus visto che i mp li hai sempre disabilitati, mi spieghi come hai fatto a contattare il massaggiatore di giusy o lui a contattare te se non sei un vecchio nick?
la risposta non è contemplata nei miei desideri....puoi anche astenerti........


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si ti sbagli dere.............actarus ha colpito una persona a me molto cara e siccome fa finta di non capire mi sembra inutile prendere di petto un muro di gomma...l'importante è che actarus anche non fosse cat abbia capito che può fare qualunque cosa meno che prendersi gioco di persone che sono in momenti di difficoltà....spero di essermi spiegato.....e dere mi sembrava ovvio che stessi prendendo per i fondelli actarus.....
> 
> 
> Non capisco. Spiegami.
> ...


*perchè lo vorresti sapere?*


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> MK, direi che a turno Fedi, Air,* Actarus* e ALEEEEEXXX (ihihihihih) possono venire a farci massaggi.... Che dici? L'accendiamo?


ecco qui dove mi hai chiesto ti farti il massaggio.
Mia risposta, che ti do ora: lasciami perdere.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ecco qui dove mi hai chiesto ti farti il massaggio.
> Mia risposta, che ti do ora: lasciami perdere.


Ah quindi si trattava di richiesta di mAssaggio, non di mEssaggio in pvt...
Si scherzava, ho fatto rfm a te, Alex, Air e Fedi perchè si stava scherzando tutti insieme... Ti chiedo scusa se ti ha dato fastidio, non potevo saperlo...
Ciao Actarus....e scusa ancora...


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ah quindi si trattava di richiesta di mAssaggio, non di mEssaggio in pvt...
> Si scherzava, ho fatto rfm a te, Alex, Air e Fedi perchè si stava scherzando tutti insieme... Ti chiedo scusa se ti ha dato fastidio, non potevo saperlo...
> Ciao Actarus....e scusa ancora...


IO ho parlato di MASSAGGI infatti.
*Scuse accettate.*
E spero per quanto ci riguarda  spero che il discorso termini qui.In tutti i sensi, di tutti i discorsi.
Ok?


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> IO ho parlato di MASSAGGI infatti.
> *Scuse accettate.*
> E spero per quanto ci riguarda spero che il discorso termini qui.In tutti i sensi, di tutti i discorsi.
> Ok?


Non so cosa dirti, mi hai chiamato in causa tu. Io continuo a non capire però farò finta di nulla, evidentemente non è una questione di cui io mi debba occupare.
Ok discorso chiuso.


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirti, mi hai chiamato in causa tu. Io continuo a non capire però farò finta di nulla, evidentemente non è una questione di cui io mi debba occupare.
> Ok discorso chiuso.


 
cosa non capisci sentiamo


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> cosa non capisci sentiamo


La frase "per quanto ci riguarda il discorso finisce qui"....
Ma non importa, non è di fondamentale importanza, ti ho già detto che eviterò di scherzare con te come faccio con gli altri se ti dà fastidio.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma come vedi dalla mia firma, il bene vince il male, sempre. Certo poi ci sono i sovraccarichi e *anche il bene a un certo punto molla il colpo*...


mai cara mia.....mai


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tu hai bisogno di rilassarti mk...domani sera ci vediamo con le bimbe per la pizza no? ghe pensi mi............


me la immagino la pizza milanese.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












quando volete.....impasto io.....


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La frase "per quanto ci riguarda il discorso finisce qui"....
> Ma non importa, non è di fondamentale importanza, ti ho già detto che eviterò di scherzare con te come faccio con gli altri se ti dà fastidio.


Ho scritto questa frase perchè non mi va di avviare inutili e stancanti polemiche.
Se mi devi chiedere qualcos'altro per capire qualcosa mi chiedi , altrimenti gradirei veramente finirla qui senza inutili e antipatici strascichi.

Con questa frase inoltre vorrei comunicarti che come io non ti ho mai usato scortesia neanche con mezze parole, GRADIREI che tu facessi altrettanto verso di me.
Questa è una forma di educazione che penso senza ombra di dubbio io possa riconoscerti per la semplice ragione che penso che tu sia una persona intelligente ed educata.

Actarus


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirti, mi hai chiamato in causa tu. Io continuo a non capire però farò finta di nulla, evidentemente non è una questione di cui io mi debba occupare.
> Ok discorso chiuso.


 
Non ti ho chiamato in causa io, mi hai chiamato in causa tu chiedendomi di farti un MASSAGGIO PRIVATO e poi mettendo in dubbio pure tu che io non fossi quello che io descrivo qui dentro.


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Non ti ho chiamato in causa io, mi hai chiamato in causa tu chiedendomi di farti un MASSAGGIO PRIVATO e poi mettendo in dubbio pure tu che io non fossi quello che io descrivo qui dentro.


Act lascia perdere. Sai bene che Giusy non c'entra nulla. Un po' di valeriana? Un viaggetto rilassante? Un po' di energia positiva? Ci vuole ogni tanto eh... Ci sono sforzi utili e sforzi inutili, la vita è bella sai. Basta non complicarsela inutilmente.


----------



## Old Giusy (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Non ti ho chiamato in causa io, mi hai chiamato in causa tu chiedendomi di farti un MASSAGGIO PRIVATO e poi mettendo in dubbio pure tu che io non fossi quello che io descrivo qui dentro.


A me tutto interessa tranne che mettere zizzania o fomentare polemiche.
Io ho fatto delle riflessioni sul tuo thread, poi abbiamo un pò scherzato insieme (puoi rileggere i post scritti da te) in maniera niente affatto scortese, anzi, facendoci complimenti a vicenda. Non mi interessa sapere chi sei, ho letto la tua storia senza esprimere giudizi. Improvvisamente, e questo è un dato oggettivo, hai iniziato a parlare di un MASSAGGIATORE PERSONALE che sarebbe atterrato da me. E' ovvio che così hai aperto mille dubbi, anche in me, dal momento che il nostro dialogare si è trasformato. E questo l'hai voluto tu, non certo io. Non voglio sapere i motivi, che sono solo tuoi, ma se tutto fosse continuato così come era iniziato, non sarebbe sorta alcuna polemica.
Ti rinnovo le mie scuse e spero che tu non mi coinvolga più.


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

*Emmekappa*

Grazie della premura.
Non  mi sono potuto assentare durante questo week end per miei impegni nonostante un allettante invito per oltr'alpe.

A breve comunque non mancherò di realizzare questo nostro progetto.



ossequi.


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A me tutto interessa tranne che mettere zizzania o fomentare polemiche.
> Io ho fatto delle riflessioni sul tuo thread, poi abbiamo un pò scherzato insieme (puoi rileggere i post scritti da te) in maniera niente affatto scortese, anzi, facendoci complimenti a vicenda. Non mi interessa sapere chi sei, ho letto la tua storia senza esprimere giudizi. Improvvisamente, e questo è un dato oggettivo, hai iniziato a parlare di un MASSAGGIATORE PERSONALE che sarebbe atterrato da me. E' ovvio che così hai aperto mille dubbi, anche in me, dal momento che il nostro dialogare si è trasformato. E questo l'hai voluto tu, non certo io. Non voglio sapere i motivi, che sono solo tuoi, ma se tutto fosse continuato così come era iniziato, non sarebbe sorta alcuna polemica.
> *Ti rinnovo le mie scuse e spero che tu non mi coinvolga più.*


*questa cosa è reciproca.*
Buon pomeriggio cara.

Ps del massaggiatore personale era l'unica mia battuta in giorni e giorni.
si può scherzare vero Giusy di bari?


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Grazie della premura.
> Non  mi sono potuto assentare durante questo week end per miei impegni nonostante un allettante invito per oltr'alpe.
> 
> A breve comunque non mancherò di realizzare questo nostro progetto.
> ...


Nostro? Tuo e di chi? Ah credevo non ti piacesse viaggiare, probabilmente ricordavo male. E ti ripeto, sono sforzi inutili. Non ti serviranno alla scopo. Poi è un gioco troppo facile no? Ossequi anche a te, tra poco è Natale, rilassati.


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nostro? Tuo e di chi? Ah credevo non ti piacesse viaggiare, probabilmente ricordavo male. E ti ripeto, sono sforzi inutili. Non ti serviranno alla scopo. Poi è un gioco troppo facile no? Ossequi anche a te, tra poco è Natale, rilassati.


nostro.
ossequi carissimi.


----------



## MK (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> nostro.
> ossequi carissimi.


Act arriverà, tranquilla...  Sa tutto. Ti abbraccio, spero che prima o poi arrivi il grande amore anche per te. E che la smetterai di farti fare del male. Non sono ironica, lo dico davvero.


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

mi piace viaggiare. molto. Dipende anche dai compagni di viaggio.
Ho già viaggiato molto ultimamente, entusiasmante.
Lo raccomando a tutti.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> mi piace viaggiare. molto. Dipende anche dai compagni di viaggio.
> Ho già viaggiato molto ultimamente , entusiasmante.
> Lo raccomando a tutti.


 
accidenti...e ti sei fermato proprio ora e proprio qui?
quando pensi di ripartire?

così...per sapere...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non ci sto capendo nulla... Ma che succede?


Lascia perdere e' meglio


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> accidenti...e ti sei fermato proprio ora e proprio qui?
> quando pensi di ripartire?
> 
> così...per sapere...


con il teletrasporto si può andare ovunque nel giro di pochi secondi.
per il momento penso di sostare qui.

grazie dell'interessamento.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> con il teletrasporto si può andare ovunque nel giro di pochi secondi.
> per il momento penso di sostare qui.
> 
> grazie dell'interessamento.


 
lo vedo bene che ti stai divertendo...figurati se levi le tende..


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...vaaaaa bene! Vado una scappata a Bari (provincia) da Giusy, la sistemo, e poi vengo a Schiphol a sistemare anche te.
> Porcolo


Ogghey ti aspetto...


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> lo vedo bene che ti stai divertendo...figurati se levi le tende..


 
qui c'è posto per tanti...tanti.


buona giornata de rerum.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> qui c'è posto per tanti...tanti.
> 
> 
> buona giornata de rerum.


 
diciamo per troppi

buona giornata...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2007)

Questa ha piazzato un tendone... quelli da circo


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> diciamo per troppi
> 
> buona giornata...


No. no....mai troppi.
buona giornata a te.


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Novembre 2007)

dicevo bene io tempo fa che mancava solo Moira...


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> dicevo bene io tempo fa che mancava solo Moira...


 
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=1579

come dicesti tu il forum è come un diario, raccoglie pensieri, emozioni che poi si possono rileggere a mente fredda.



il forum può anche essere un luogo piacevole dove sostare un po in un periodo della propria vita.


Actarus


----------



## Lettrice (17 Novembre 2007)

Ma non e' un _diario personale_... questa e' la sottile differenza che TANTI non riescono a cogliere


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

*Per gli addetti ai lavori*

Schizzofrenia       
*Descrizione*
E' la malattia psichiatrica per la quale il ricorso ai farmaci é considerato "d'obbligo", perché é proprio grazie alle medicine che si ottengono risultati concreti e si riescono a controllare subito alcuni sintomi.
Tuttavia, al contrario di quanto si potrebbe dedurre, la schizzofrenia non é una malattia presente sin dalla nascita che deriva da una disfunzione dell'organismo ereditata dai genitori, bensí é un disturbo che in genere: 

- fa la sua comparsa nell'adolescenza
- é generato da un disagio ambientale

La schizzofrenia é classificata come malattia psicotica* cronica, ovvero come un disturbo mentale di lunga durata.
Essa é caratterizzata dalla perdita di contatto con la realtá, che comporta gravi conseguenze specialmente nei rapporti con gli altri da parte della persona malata, la quale é del tutto inconsapevole del suo disturbo.
Inizia con l'adolescenza
Solitamente la schizzofrenia compare nell'etá dell'adolescenza (14-18 anni), sebbene non manchino casi in cui é comparsa piú tardi (fino ai 30 anni di etá).
E' noto come la fase dell'adolescenza sia caratterizzata da periodi piú o meno intensi e transitori di "crisi", in cui il ragazzo (o la ragazza), trovandosi disorientato rispetto a un corpo che si modifica a vista d'occhio e rispetto a esigenze nuove, puó sentirsi incompreso da genitori o insegnanti che non comprendono i suoi nuovi bisogni. Il ragazzo puó, cosí, reagire con momenti di depressione che si alternano sfoghi d'ira o di euforia.
Tali reazioni, del tutto normali e adeguate in questa fase della crescita dei ragazzi e, come tali, non sintomi di malattia, non possono essere confuse con i sintomi gravi e imponenti tipici della schizzofrenia.
Tutta colpa della famiglia?

E' fuori dubbio che l'ambiente in cui la persona nasce e cresce giochi un ruolo fondamentale nel favorire la comparsa della malattia. Una famiglia in cui le relazioni sono problematiche e la comunicazione é disturbata é sicuramente un ambiente che puó favorire la schizzofrenia.
Se un bambino ha un genitore schizzofrenico, é molto probabile che sviluppi la stessa malattia, non perché questa sia stata trasmessa e geneticamente, ma perché il bambino ha vissuto in un ambiente disturbato, in cui é piú facile che la malattia si manifesti.

*Come si manifesta*
Un escluso
Oltre ai sintomi fisici, il malato manifesta la malattia attraverso una svariata gamma di comportamenti come: 

- il ritiro,
- l'espressione inadeguata dell'aggressivitá e della sessualitá,
- la mancanza di consapevolezza dei bisogni altrui,
- l'incapacitá di avere un contatto significativo con le altre perone

Questi comportamenti si manifestano in tutti gli ambiti: familiare, lavorativo e sociale.



I segnali

Generalmente la schizzofrenia fa la sua comparsa in due modi tipici: 

- puó essere annunciata da una crisi acuta, evidente, simile a un delirio* in cui la persona é assolutamente convinta di essere in pericolo di morte (teme, per esempio, di essere avvelenato da un momento all'altro), o con allucinazioni*, principalmente uditive, in cui sente voci che parlano male di lui. Si tratta del caso piú frequente;
- puó manifestarsi in maniera piú subdola e sfociare soltanto in un secondo momento in una crisi acuta. E' il caso dell'adolescente che, per esempio, tende a isolarsi dal suo gruppo di amici, a essere piú diffidente verso l'ambiente e i genitori, a rinchiudersi in camera ad ascoltare la musica, In questa fase, non é facile fare una diagnosi di schizzofrenia , perché tali comportamenti sono tipici di tutti gli adolescenti e presto o tardi si risolvono. Se si tratta di vera schizzofrenia , invece, tale fase é destinata a sfociare rapidamente nei chiari sintomi della malattia.
LE CAUSE SCATENANTI
Anche se non si conoscono ancora con precisione le cause che portano alla comparsa della schizzofrenia, si é tuttavia notato che questa malattia si manifesta, di solito, in seguito a situazioni particolari, quali: 

- eventi traumatici, come la perdita di persone care, l'abbandono oppure la morte di un genitore; 
- situazioni piú banali e quotidiane ma tipiche della fase dell'adolescenza, come la frustrazione rispetto a un'amicizia, la delusione in campo sentimentale, le difficoltá incontrate negli studi.



I sintomi

A seconda di come si manifestano, i sintomi della schizzofrenia possono essere definiti "positivi" o "negativi".
Positivi
Sono sempre presenti in caso di schizzofrenia.
Si tratta di: 

- disturbi del pensiero, come i deliri e le allucinazioni (ovvero le percezioni erronee della realtá);
- eloquio disorganizzato (per parlare, la persona usa una mescolanza di parole del tutto priva di senso e totalmente casuale);
- comportamento disorganizzato (non adeguato all'ambiente) o catatonico*.

Negativi
Sono quelli che si manifestano attraverso una forma di assenza.
In particolare, quelli principali sono: 

- la mancanza (o anche l'espressione inadeguata) delle proprie emozioni; 
- l'alogia* (ovvero un linguaggio povero, ripetitivo, con vocabolario scarso e risposte brevi);
- l'abulia* (cioé il totale disinteresse nei confronti di qualsiasi tipo di stimolo).
*Terapia*
Una volta scoperta, il ricorso ai farmaci é il primo passo da compiere quando si ha a che fare con la schizzofrenia.
Per nessun altro tipo di malattia, infatti, la cura farmacologica é di cosí fondamentale importanza ed efficacia. I farmaci, infatti, permettono di contenere, o addirittura di eliminare, alcuni sintomi. Gli psicofarmaci sono, inoltre, di particolare aiuto dal momento che il malato é una persona difficilmente avvicinabile a causa: 

- della sua inconsapevolezza verso la malattia,
- dell'aggressivitá e della confusione che lo caratterizzano.

E' difficile, quindi, affrontare la malattia in un altro modo, soprattutto all'inizio.
Il tipo di farmaco e le modalitá con cui verrá assunto (durata, dosaggio) devono essere adeguati alle caratteristiche della persona e alla fase della malattia. Occorre un'osservazione costante del malato, affinché a ogni cambiamento dei sintomi corrisponda una modificazione della cura.
I neurolettici sono i principali farmaci utilizzati: riducono, infatti, il delirio e riordinano il pensiero.
on si guarisce

Se i farmaci sono realmente efficaci sui sintomi, tuttavia, non possono nulla contro le cause della malattia. Di conseguenza, non ci si puó illudere che si possa ottenere una guarigione completa: il malato puó essere aiutato sul piano del comportamento, ma la sua malattia non scomparirá mai definitivamente.
Lo scopo principale é, quindi, quello di rendere il malato piú tranquillo, per poterlo trattare con altri tipi di cure, come le psicoterapie.
I farmaci, tuttavia, non potranno mai essere abbandonati perché esiste il problema delle possibili ricadute delle crisi, che devono essere prevenute con una cura di mantenimento (sempre a base di psicofarmaci).

La psicoterapia

E' bene sottolineare che, aldilá dei sintomi fisici, la persona colpita da schizzofrenia presenta anche notevoli difficoltá a relazionarsi con gli altri. Alla cura "per il corpo" con i farmaci é, quindi, fondamentale affiancare una cura "per la mente".
Lo scopo principale della psicoterapia consiste proprio nell'aiutare la persona a stabilire relazioni con il resto del mondo e in particolare: 

- con il resto della famiglia,
- con l'ambiente sociale.

Si tratta di un obiettivo difficile da raggiungere, perché solitamente trascorre parecchio tempo prima che il malato "si fidi" del suo terapeuta. Occorre che il terapeuta utilizzi un approccio individuale, cioé molto flessibile, mobile e adeguato alla situazione della persona e alla sua specifica necessitá.


Introspezione

La terapia si sposta da interventi di assistenza a interventi maggiormente orientati all'introspezione (insight*), che mirano a impostare un lavoro di riflessione insieme al malato. Anche la psicoterapia, qualora si riesca a portare avanti, é pensata comunque come un intervento costante e a lungo termine.
Il ricovero

In genere, tutti i malati di schizzofrenia hanno bisogno inizialmente di essere ricoverati in ospedale. Esistono due forme distinte di ospedalizzazione: 

- il ricovero nei Centri residenziali territoriali (chiamati CRT);
- il ricovero in regime di Trattamento sanitario obbligatorio, limitato ai casi molto seri e urgenti (vedere il riquadro).

I CRT (Centri residenziali territoriali) sono strutture pubbliche speciali il cui compito principale consiste nello svolgere una terapia riabilitativa per: 

- garantire e consentire (dietro il parere del medico) la continuitá dell'assunzione dei farmaci;
- fornire un ambiente che funzioni come "contenitore" del disturbo;
- permettere al malato di prendere le necessarie distanze dalla famiglia, che spesso ha un'influenza negativa sulla cura intrapresa;
- gettare le basi per una psicoterapia, cercando di sviluppare un primo contatto stabile e duraturo con il malato.




FAMIGLIA E PSICOTERAPIA

E' molto importante che la psicoterapia coinvolga sin dall'inizio la famiglia del malato.
Spesso, infatti, lo stesso ambiente familiare é disturbato e i suoi membri hanno bisogno di ricevere informazioni, spiegazioni, rassicurazioni e di sentirsi partecipi nell'aiutare in modo piú diretto il malato. Tale supporto deve essere concreto, sia sul piano dell'informazione della malattia sia su quello relativo alle difficoltá che essa comporta.
Una famiglia piú consapevole puó, per esempio, aiutare il malato ad assumere i farmaci in modo corretto.

L'inserimento

Non é detto che un ricovero nei Crt, che dura in media sei mesi, riesca a risolvere completamente una malattia cronica come la schizzofrenia.
Potrebbe, infatti, rendersi necessario introdurre successivamente il malato in una comunitá terapeutica.

La riabilitazione

Una parte fondamentale della terapia del malato di schizzofrenia é, infatti, basata sulla riabilitazione psicosociale, che mira a recuperare e a sviluppare le sue capacitá e abilitá cognitive e sociali (per esempio, l'esercizio alla scrittura e alla lettura): lo scopo é quello di riuscire a inserire la persona nel mondo del lavoro.
Questo é l'aspetto della malattia che si puó modificare piú facilmente, poiché non richiede di andare a toccare gli aspetti emotivi piú profondi e piú difficili da trattare.

Il recupero

La riabilitazione permette di evitare che i problemi legati alla cronicitá propria della malattia peggiorino le condizioni di vita del malato di schizzofrenia.
Se il malato é seguito bene, é difficile che vada incontro a possibili ricadute della crisi acuta.
Molti schizofrenici possono arrivare a condurre una vita normale e soddisfacente, soprattutto se l'ambiente che li circonda non é troppo pretenzioso, ma adeguato alle loro possibilitá e capacitá emotive e professionali.

Il ricovero forzato

Il ricovero in Trattamento sanitario obbligatorio avviene quando, a causa della mancanza di coscienza della malattia, il malato schizofrefico che si trova in crisi acuta mette a rischio se stesso e gli altri.
Il TSO é, infatti, un ricovero urgente e non volontario, in un ospedale a cui si ricorre soltanto in situazioni estreme.
I trattamenti sanitari obbligatori vengono svolti all'interno dei reparti psichiatrici degli ospedali. Sono reparti con 15 letti in cui il ricovero avviene in casi particolari: il TSO ha una durata di una settimana ed é rinnovabile per un massimo di altri 7 giorni.
I ricoveri ospedalieri brevi sono utili perché consentono di curare la crisi acuta della malattia mediante i farmaci. Rimangono, peró, tutti i problemi inerenti ai sintomi negativi e le difficoltá relazionali del malato schizzofrenico, che spesso si mantengono nel tempo.
Una volta trascorso questo periodo, il malato viene solitamente indirizzato ai cosiddetti "CPS" (Centn psicosociali territoriali), per proseguire le cure a lungo termine.
*Farmaci*
Ecco i nomi commerciali dei principali farmaci impiegati in caso di schizzofrenia. Richiedono tutti la ricetta medica.
Neurolettici, come per esempio: 
Serenase cpr da 2 mg.  fascia C (gocce allo 0,2 per cento,  fascia C; fiale da 2 mg.  fascia A); 
Haldol cpr da 1 mg, (da 5 mg  gocce da 30 ml,  fiale da 5 mg,); 
Risperdal cpr da 1 mg,  (da 2 mg; da 3 mg; da 4 mg).

Questi farmaci sono tutti in fascia A.
Per contrastare gli effetti collaterali dei neurolettici, si usano gli anticolinergici e le benzodiazepine.
Anticolinergici, come per esempio: 
Disipal, confetti  o fiale;
Akineton, confetti o fiale.

Sono tutti in fascia A.
Benzodiazepine, come per esempio: 
Tavor, cpr da 1 mg,  da 2.5 mg, gocce; 
Expidet cpr da sciogliere sotto la lingua da 1 mg, da 2.5 mg; 
Valium, cpr da 2 mg, o fiale; 
Valium 2, gocce,  Valium 5, cps.
Sono tutti in fascia C; richiedono ricetta ripetibile valida per tre mesi.
"Brutti effetti"

I piú frequenti effetti collaterali riscontrati negli psicofarmaci impiegati per la cura della schizzofrenia sono: 

- la rigiditá dei muscoli;
- i tremori;
- l'acatisia (non riuscire a stare fermi);
- la comparsa di movimenti incontrollati della bocca e di altri tic del viso;
- la difficoltá a deglutire;
- i disturbi degli occhi.

Tali effetti collaterali possono, tuttavia, essere corretti attraverso il ricorso a specifiche categorie di farmaci, come gli anticolinergici e le benzodiazepine.

*Indirizzi*
Oggi la maggior parte degli ospedali italiani é attrezzata sia di reparti di psichiatria che prevedono il Trattamento sanitario obbligatorio (Tso), sia di Centri psicosociali territoriali (Cps).
Trattandosi di strutture a carattere pubblico, i costi dei ricoveri sono totalmente a carico del Servizio sanitarionazionale.
La psicoterapia, invece, viene svolta anche all'interno di strutture private.
I costi, quindi, possono essere estremamente variabili.

*Note*
Non c'é consapevolezza
Una caratteristica comune alle malattie psicotiche consiste nella mancanza di consapevolezza del proprio disturbo.
Il malato schizzofrenico, pertanto, non ha coscienza della sua malattia.
Essendo il suo rapporto con la realtá gravemente disturbato, lo sono anche le sue capacitá di giudizio.
Di conseguenza, l'idea che ha della sua malattia é molto bizzarra oppure del tutto assente.
Capita spesso che i malati sospendano i farmaci di propria iniziativa, andando incontro a un rischio di ricaduta molto alto. Inoltre, quando l'ambiente familiare é anch'esso "disturbato", puó non sostenere il malato a proseguire la cura prescritta.
La mancanza di collaborazione da parte del malato o della sua famiglia possono compromettere seriamente l'andamento della schizzofrenia.

fonte:
http://www.medicinaoltre.com/patologie/patologie_dettaglio.lasso?id=624



Arrivederci.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

*P.S.*

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schizofrenia

Ciaociao


----------



## @lex (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> *perchè lo vorresti sapere?*


io non voglio sapere proprio niente. se leggessi bene la tua risposta non mi interessa.
fammi fare un giretto con goldrake che vorrei dirgli 2 parole, fino a quel momento lascia in pace chi tu ben sai e per il resto fai quello che ti pare che mi sembra quello che ti riesce meglio....ti ignorerò allegramente....
Ossequi....


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> io non voglio sapere proprio niente. se leggessi bene la tua risposta non mi interessa.
> fammi fare un giretto con goldrake che vorrei dirgli 2 parole, fino a quel momento lascia in pace chi tu ben sai e per il resto fai quello che ti pare che mi sembra quello che ti riesce meglio....ti ignorerò allegramente....
> Ossequi....


 
ignora chi non ti è simpatico o passa e vai.
A te confermo no...... Goldrake non si tocca.
Comprati uno tuo Ufo Robot.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

*x GIUSY*

Come va oggi? 

Spero meglio


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come va oggi?
> 
> Spero meglio


Ciao Marì, grazie per il pensiero!
Oggi sto meglio, i dolori sono più sopportabili, grazie ai massaggi!
Devo solo stare attenta a non fare alcuni movimenti e a non stancarmi troppo.
Un abbraccio!


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Marì, grazie per il pensiero!
> Oggi sto meglio, i dolori sono più sopportabili, grazie ai massaggi!
> Devo solo stare attenta a non fare alcuni movimenti e a non stancarmi troppo.
> Un abbraccio!


Rilassati e prenditi cura di TE ... per il resto, c'e' sempre tempo cara.


----------

